# Wismec RX200 now 250 watts...



## Schnappie (14/4/16)

Hi just saw this on their fb page

Go have a look it wont let me copy a link but the new firmware now allows you to go up to 250 watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/4/16)

http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Ravynheart (14/4/16)

What on earth needs that much power?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (14/4/16)

Ravynheart said:


> What on earth needs that much power?


I suppose one could ask the same question about cars? Why would you need so much speed? i.e. 220km/h 260km/h


----------



## Ravynheart (14/4/16)

Dubz said:


> I suppose one could ask the same question about cars? Why would you need so much speed? i.e. 220km/h 260km/h


I guess you have a point there. I'm just trying to imagine the monstrous coils that need 250w


----------



## Dubz (14/4/16)

Ravynheart said:


> I guess you have a point there. I'm just trying to imagine the monstrous coils that need 250w


For sure . I personally have never gone above 150watts but i'm sure with newer and crazier builds i might get there one day .


----------



## Schnappie (14/4/16)

Ya look anything over 150w for me personally is overkill lol


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/4/16)

This may be a stupid question but I was looking at getting this mod but need to understand what is the point of having such a high wattage mod when I only vape at between 35-50w. What advantages does this mod give that will make sense why I should get this mod and not a 75w mod? Some insight will be appreciated. I posted it on FB on IAVA but thought I will get better responses here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/4/16)

Ignore my comment please

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beastvaper (14/4/16)

I'm just worried about it messing around with the chip


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

The reason for these high wattage devices is to drive some of these fancy coils and some people love the really high wattage vape and also for the cloud blowers in comps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino (14/4/16)

For me I honestly am wasting this mod. I vape at 30 watts and have completely abandoned temp control. Battery life is off the charts though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beastvaper (14/4/16)

You 


sneakydino said:


> For me I honestly am wasting this mod. I vape at 30 watts and have completely abandoned temp control. Battery life is off the charts though


should get yourself a dripper I have you use at least 200 watts on mine


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/4/16)

Just gave my RX200 that 3.10 update. going up to 250w now but holy hell why would you want to....


----------



## sneakydino (14/4/16)

Beastvaper said:


> You
> 
> should get yourself a dripper I have you use at least 200 watts on mine



I do have several drippers but I hate warm vape so they have been shelved


----------



## Beastvaper (14/4/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> Just gave my RX200 that 3.10 update. going up to 250w now but holy hell why would you want to....


Hell yeah


----------



## StefPrins (14/4/16)

Ravynheart said:


> I guess you have a point there. I'm just trying to imagine the monstrous coils that need 250w


Imaging triple twisted Clapton dual 7 wrap on a temple! Built it 3 days ago and 200W couldn't do it justice :|
This is gonna be fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (14/4/16)

Hmmm... I'm reminded of this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/16)

YaY! The screen now turns on with the first press of a button! 

Thanks @Schnappie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/4/16)

Another reason I love my Rolo, however granted I will never see anything close to that wattage, it's cool to know the power is there.
98% of users will never use this kind of power but then you get them crazies with their amazing builds that require superhuman levels of power to heat. 

Ollie is on of these builders and I have a good ol cough whenever trying to hit his builds. Feel a bit like Smaug after a hit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (14/4/16)

I want puff counter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/4/16)

@CloudmanJHB those clouds can only be mal ! what kind of build can handle that wattage ?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/4/16)

Frikkie6000 said:


> @CloudmanJHB those clouds can only be mal ! what kind of build can handle that wattage ?



Agreed ! Yesterday he was hitting it at 120W on a build and it felt smooth and cool, so I think he could definitely push the boundaries if he wanted too. I have no idea what build he was running, didn't get much time to chat.


----------



## Zahz (14/4/16)

I still don't regret my purchase of my Rx200. I know it bulky but I really got used to it. When I hold my Evic VTc mini feels really funny in my hand now lol. But damn this mod is just getting updates upon updates. Value for money  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/4/16)

with great power comes great explosions

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mac75 (14/4/16)

Soon there will be a 300w firmware update. This mod is quiet capable of that power. The design was initially intended for a 300w device IMO. Lets wait and see . Rolo rx and dna. Awesome devices 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneCacks (15/4/16)

Be sure to get the new update on wismecs site for the rx200 250w update. 
It's version 3.10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/16)

Have moved the above post to this existing thread
Thanks for the headsup @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

Updated to v3.10 now this morning and I can only go up to 192.9W wtf?!?


----------



## Dubz (15/4/16)

Greyz said:


> Updated to v3.10 now this morning and I can only go up to 192.9W wtf?!?


It will only go up to 250w if your are in the correct resistance range - 0.1ohms to 0.32ohms. the mod has a 25amp limit.

http://www.wismec.com/news/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

Dubz said:


> It will only go up to 250w if your are in the correct resistance range - 0.1ohms to 0.27ohms. the mod has a 25amp limit.



Schweet thanks for the explaination. I noticed right now that without the atty I could hit 250W so what you said fits in with what I'm experiencing.
Did a quick calc and .42ohm @ 25A will only yield 193W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

Where does one buy married batteries from and which battery make and what mah rating for this mod?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

Yesterday a couple of mates and I set out to build the stupidest coil possible and we ended up building a triple twisted 20gauge 8 wrap coil on a temple dripper! 

After one hit at 250watts, you wouldn't need to press the fire button for the next 3 hits. That's how hot it got

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (15/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where does one buy married batteries from and which battery make and what mah rating for this mod?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You cannot buy married batteries. You have to buy 3 brand new batteries and always charge and discharge them together - they then become "married". The mod doesn't have a "mah" rating as you would use replaceable batteries which means your "mah" would be determined by the batteries you use. Any good 20amp or above batteries will be fine.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where does one buy married batteries from and which battery make and what mah rating for this mod?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I usually use AWT reds. They are 3000mah with a 25 amp constant drain and a 35 amp peak.battery life is off the charts and batteries are reliable and safe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StefPrins (15/4/16)

You can also use LG chocolates, the battery life would be similar to the AWTs but the draw and peak isn't as high as the AWTs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

25R's all the way! Next marriage will be 3x VTC5's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> I usually use AWT reds. They are 3000mah with a 25 amp constant drain and a 35 amp peak.battery life is off the charts and batteries are reliable and safe!


Where do you source your AWT Reds from?


----------



## Jarred Karp (15/4/16)

BhavZ said:


> Where do you source your AWT Reds from?


Will personal message you Bro. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Will personal message you Bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks dude


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/4/16)

Jarred Karp said:


> Will personal message you Bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


PM me too please bud. My role is coming soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (15/4/16)

Guys Please read Mooch's review on these batteries. The 3000mah AWT reds are rewraps and are in fact 20A units. 


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-capacity-20a-battery-could-be-an-hg2.697891/[/QUOTE]

Please keep battery safety in mind before firing a home built coil with very low restance at silly ampages just because the device firmware supports it. 

I have 2 of these batteries as well and although they are good, I wont risk going above 20a draw. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneCacks (15/4/16)

@Greyz reason you can only hit 190w is because you are reaching 9v before you reach your high wattage. 
If I do a Clapton 5 wrap I get 172w mad at 9v


----------



## Greyz (15/4/16)

ShaneCacks said:


> @Greyz reason you can only hit 190w is because you are reaching 9v before you reach your high wattage.
> If I do a Clapton 5 wrap I get 172w mad at 9v



100% spot on cuz. Im at 9v and I'm hitting the limit of the 0.42ohm dual Cllptons (6 wraps)


----------



## Dubz (15/4/16)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/4/16)

The legend just becomes better and better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/4/16)

Why does it lock into TC mode every time I try update? I'm still on 1.07.
I tried with 1.08
Now with 3.0
And it locks. I can't get to VW.
Rolled back to 1.07 and it works


----------



## MorneW (15/4/16)

@Nightwalker Did you try without batts in?


----------



## Nightwalker (15/4/16)

MorneW said:


> @Nightwalker Did you try without batts in?


Nope. I'll try that. Ty


----------



## kev mac (16/4/16)

Ravynheart said:


> What on earth needs that much power?


I don't need it.But why the hell not?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/16)

My rolo says no-no


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/5/16)

anyone else having an issue where the wattage adjusts automatically down but only by 0.1 or 0.2?


----------



## Frikkie6000 (11/5/16)

@Daniel Alves no. Might be a button being shorted


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/5/16)

strange as i never had the issue before the update, also when i change batteries it will go down by 0.1.
i dont think its a short as it doesnt go down any further. ill check the forums


----------



## BumbleBee (11/5/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> anyone else having an issue where the wattage adjusts automatically down but only by 0.1 or 0.2?


Yes, even when the key lock is on. This happens on all 3 of my VTC Minis as well as my RX200. I've just kinda got used to it.


----------



## BhavZ (11/5/16)

From my investigation (on my own devices) it will drop it down so that the lowest watts for that voltage will apply.

What i mean by that is lets say wattage range 44.9 to 50.1 will give you 4.5V, if you have it set to 50.1w and insert new batteries or screw off and screw back on the atty it will drop down to 44.9w as that is the lowest watts for the given voltage.

Hope that makes sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (11/5/16)

thx, that does make sense, just thought id ask as it not really a pain, just wanted to see if anyone else experienced this.


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

ThIs fiware update is mental. 

Only every push my RDA'S too 180w being my max on a twistedmessesv2 rda


----------

